# XM Celebrates Black History



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

XM Satellite Radio will broadcast its annual celebration of Black History Month with 350 hours of programming across 19 channels in February, featuring music from Ragtime to Jazz to Gospel to Hip Hop and specials on the contributions of African-Americans in a variety of fields. Programming highlights include interviews with two of the legendary Tuskegee Airmen and with singer-songwriter Donal Lease; specials on African Americans' impact on the cultural development of U.S. cities; and African and African-American stories and folk tales.

From SkyReport (Used with Permission)


----------

